# Some Plow Vids from the New Years Storm.



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

video is from a cell phone sorry about the quality.
A church lot we do, about 6 AM, 8" accumulation, Parma got 10"
98 C3500 Dump Blizzard 810PP


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

same lot more vids:


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Awesome vids! Couple questions though. Are all those taken on the same night? If so, what kind of phone do you have that can take that many minutes of video?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

vids look sweert! you should check out the ohio meet and greet in the networking section!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ya I knew about the meet n greet going on. the phone is is a sony ericson k790. heres a link to check it out.

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/k790a?cc=us&lc=en


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

bump. Yest he vids are all from the same morning.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i like the blizzard


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that plow is a serious time saver. it would have taken us more than twice as long if we only were doing it with the meyer 7.5' on the other truck. Ill get some more vids from another church lot we do during the day.


----------

